# How about pic of your aftermarket rims?



## ridgegoat (Jun 11, 2006)

I am thinking of getting a second set of rims (use my OEM's for my winter tires). But I cant decide what I like, so how about everyone posting shots of their cars with those new rims, please


----------



## k1200lt (Jan 18, 2006)

I'll get the ball rolling! ASA ST4's with Goodyear DS-G3 tires. Grips like glue and really shines the car up!








[/CENTER]


----------



## tommycheng1728 (Nov 23, 2005)

19x8 katana KR-7 w/ 235/35/19 toyo proxes 35 offset, no rub..for sale by the way, PM me for details


----------



## marathonman (Jun 21, 2005)

Foose Speedsters 18x8.5


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

ADR spartans 18x8.5 toyo proxes T1-R


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

18" MOMO Tune-Rs.


----------



## 04stangkiller (Jun 6, 2006)

forged alum on nitto race rubber


----------



## ridgegoat (Jun 11, 2006)

Thanks guys.

Does this car look bad in any rim, these look great!

If you got more pic's, post them up.


----------



## ridgegoat (Jun 11, 2006)

EEZ Goat,

Is the front grill insert part the the SAP from GM or are they aftermarket. Love the way they look.


----------



## ftlfirefighter (Jun 6, 2005)

Antera type 321's 8.5x19 with Michelin PilotSport 2 rubber:


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

ridgegoat said:


> EEZ Goat,
> 
> Is the front grill insert part the the SAP from GM or are they aftermarket. Love the way they look.


yes there are. i have them painted now


----------



## silver04gto (Dec 4, 2004)

Zenetti DueceB 18"


----------



## AggieGTO (Aug 23, 2005)

18x8 Hyper Silver TSW Kyalamis.


----------



## ridgegoat (Jun 11, 2006)

Groucho said:


> 18" MOMO Tune-Rs.


Can we see a full car shot with those bad boys on.


----------



## 04goatgirl (Jan 15, 2005)

18" helo slick


----------



## 04goatgirl (Jan 15, 2005)




----------



## Lehrschall (Aug 12, 2006)

These are 17 X 8 5-120 38SM Fittipaldi Force wheels. These pics show Kumho Ecsta MXs mounted. These wheels will set your tires about 5/16" outwards and allow for - 2 degrees camber without tire rub up front, but unless you roll or trim the back fenders you'll probably rub with a full tank of gas and passengers under acceleration. (They're great for autocross).


----------



## txcharlie (Feb 26, 2006)

Hey 04goatgirl,

Could you post a few more pics of your car with the Helo's? Those look really nice. Did you have any rubbing? What size tires are you running?

Charlie :cool


----------



## 04goatgirl (Jan 15, 2005)

Thanks Charlie. I will post some pics. They are 18x8.5 with bridgestone fuzion zr1 tires 245/40/18. I have no rubbing issues that I am aware of.


----------



## 6QTS11OZ (Mar 27, 2005)

TSW Thruxtons
19" x 8" front
19" x 9.5" rear


----------



## 04goatgirl (Jan 15, 2005)

Here's a pic not the best photo.


----------



## razorgto (Jun 30, 2005)

*18" staggered Diva's*

Raceline Diva's make a very aggressive look. All kinds of on lookers at this car.


----------



## Aussie Beast (Oct 25, 2005)

Summer wheels..:cool


----------



## Aussie Beast (Oct 25, 2005)

OOPs sorry so big guys forgot to adjust it.:confused


----------



## ftlfirefighter (Jun 6, 2005)

I was just gonna say "somebodies a size queen!"


----------



## 6QTS11OZ (Mar 27, 2005)

Good lord there big fella. Are you lacking in other areas. Just kidding! Nice wheels :cheers


----------



## txcharlie (Feb 26, 2006)

Thanks, 04Goatgirl!!
I think you have the wheels I have been looking for. Those are sooooo nice! Thanks again for the pic. :cool 
Charlie


----------



## onyx_z71 (Jun 29, 2006)

ROH RT black ice finish 18" x 8" & Toyo T1-R 245/40/18 all around. Just got 'em on last night.


----------



## eyecell007 (Aug 1, 2005)

TSW Thruxton 19s with Hankook Tires...


----------



## Holden (Sep 10, 2005)

RAJORGTO are those polished or chrome? May I ask how much and where to order? I found them @ Wayneswheels but didn’t see GTO listed. I have some ADR wheels that fit GTO and BMW but never installed. I love how they look and remind me of Monaro!


----------



## GOGOGTO (Aug 25, 2006)

*My 19" Roh Wheels !!!!!!!! On G-force Tires*










http://i55.photobucket.com/albums/g134/dc00cougars/partycargolf091-1.jpg


http://i55.photobucket.com/albums/g134/dc00cougars/partycargolf086.jpg


http://i55.photobucket.com/albums/g134/dc00cougars/12345135580.jpg


http://i55.photobucket.com/albums/g134/dc00cougars/35e549c4.jpg


http://i55.photobucket.com/albums/g134/dc00cougars/290f443d.jpg


http://i55.photobucket.com/albums/g134/dc00cougars/5a03140c.jpg


http://i55.photobucket.com/albums/g134/dc00cougars/77777.jpg


----------



## radioboy (Jun 21, 2006)

Hey "go go"...what's the color/finish on those 19s? That looks nice & aggressive:cheers 
Roll the fenders for that??


----------



## GOGOGTO (Aug 25, 2006)

*Nope , Don't Have To !!!!*

They are 19x8 ROH wheels with a black ice finish. I was pleasently surprised to see them look as good as they did, it's always a worry when you haven't seen them on a car. The tires are 245-35-19 BFG G-force .


----------



## GOGOGTO (Aug 25, 2006)

*It's Come Along Way From Stock !!!!!!!*

















\

















\


----------



## GM Paint Guy (Apr 8, 2006)

Any Pic's of the American Racing Torque II's


----------



## GOGOGTO (Aug 25, 2006)

GM Paint Guy said:


> Any Pic's of the American Racing Torque II's


DO WHAT ??????????


----------



## lisatw151 (Sep 8, 2004)

19" AZA Z1's in hypersilver with Toyo T1R's 245/35/19 front, 275/30/19 rear


----------



## tturk (Feb 8, 2006)

Here's mine, Foose 19"


----------



## ftlfirefighter (Jun 6, 2005)

Here's mine after being hit last night!


----------



## GM Paint Guy (Apr 8, 2006)

GOGOGTO said:


> DO WHAT ??????????


My understanding is that some of hte members have ordered the custom
offsets for these rims... much more old-school :cool 

Torq-Thrust II / Polished









Torq-Thrust II Classic Custom Offset - Polished & Painted









Torq-Thrust Original (Series 309)1-piece painted/machined alloy


----------



## GOGOGTO (Aug 25, 2006)

I'm not sure about that. I haven't seen any on a GTO. They are used alot on old cars..


----------



## GTJoe (Jun 28, 2006)

GOGOGTO said:


> I'm not sure about that. I haven't seen any on a GTO. They are used alot on old cars..


There's someone on ls2gto.com who has them(HagerGTO) I've been trying to get them for my goat as well. They look great on the car


----------



## SlowBlueGTO (Jul 29, 2006)

No more wrecked GTO pics! I don't like to cry...........


----------



## Gpr1200r (Jul 1, 2006)

GOGOGTO said:


> \
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dude that is killer......where did you get the carbon fiber covers ?????


----------



## bluebyeu05 (Mar 14, 2006)

GM Paint Guy said:


> My understanding is that some of hte members have ordered the custom
> offsets for these rims... much more old-school :cool
> 
> Torq-Thrust II / Polished
> ...


i like those rims now foose has rims very sim to those. which when $ allows it one of my up coming mods.


----------



## The_Goat (Mar 10, 2005)

Gpr1200r said:


> Dude that is killer......where did you get the carbon fiber covers ?????


Yea, those covers are sweet! :cheers


----------



## Tony0131 (Sep 18, 2006)

why wont this website let me insert pictures?


----------

